# tv kartentreiber



## cLAYer (24. Februar 2002)

hi leuute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.




ich habe die tv karte von aldi *peinlich*, aber seit ich formatiert habe klappt die net mehr auch mit den neusten treibern nicht. es kommt immer eine fehler meldung:




Error 418: Aufnahmegerät wurde nicht gefunden.

Virtual Dub cannot connect so desired caputure driver. Trying all 
available drives.

PANIC: Virtual Dub cannot connect to any capture drivers

das wars  


kann mir einer helfen


----------



## DarkLordSilver (26. Februar 2002)

*hmmmmmmmm*

jo ich würd sagen dassde mal dem hersteller ne mail schreibst oder besser ne andere karte kaufst die 100% mit deinem os kompatibel ist...

p.s. capture..das muss was mit dem treiber für die aufnahem-funktio zu tun haben....


----------



## x-Reality (26. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Bau die Karte mal aus und und deinstalliere die Software und alle Treiber. Bau sie dann neu und lass sie von Win erkennen. Dann leg die CD ein oder gib den Treiber Pfad an und Win installiert dann die Treiber. Führ dann erst das Setup von der CD aus.

Gruss x-Reality


----------

